# Habitation door Swift Bolero 630PR



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

We have just purchased a 2008 Swift Bolero 630PR does anyone know whether there is a recall on the habitation door or who I should contact about it? 

Cheers


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes there is a recall on vans around that period. The recall is to replace the existing damper type retainer with a solid one.

If your van has still got the gas filled type damper at the top of the door then I would contact Swift Customer Service.

They have been sending out recall letters to registered owners but sounds like they haven't got your details yet.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi MissEllie,

A 2008 Bolero probably does have a Euramax habitation door, which would be subject to the recall.

If you have not received a recall notification, I would suggest you contact our Customer Care team on : 01482 875740

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks very much. Have just contacted the Swift Customer Services Department and they are sending me out the information on the recall.

Cheers


----------

